# Google Play Apps & YouTube Force close after last update. (Solved!)



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

I like many other have been experiencing Force closes on Google Play Music, Movies, and YouTube after the latest updates on ICS based roms. I have seen people report experiencing this problem on Stock, Liquid, AOKP, and CM9 on various devices. I myself have wiped data and even tried it on a completely fresh rom install from what I could tell there were no files on my SD card generated from previous versions of Google Play Music that would cause the problem. On my regular rom I uninstalled and wiped any existence of the old version multiple times. When I place the widget on my home screen it'll shuffle and play through my locally stored music on my sd card (not pinned music actually music I copied my self). It seems to be wanting to display an element but that it doesn't exist so it crashes.

I reported the crash inside the Stack trace it includes the error:
java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{com.google.android.music.activitymanagement.TopLevelActivity}: android.view.InflateException: Binary XML file line #6: Error inflating class android.app.MediaRouteButton

Here is a logcat for the Google Play Music FC as well http://pastebin.com/VP2cSmN1 It seems to be the same exact bug that causes YouTube to crash although the Play Movies is a slightly different but similar bug from what I can tell.

I think more people are needed so that this bug is noticed and fixed. I created a thread on the Google Support forums here I encourage everyone that is having this problem to make a post so that it is noticed and fixed.

https://productforum...9g/-Juju-8C9vQJ

Please post in this thread if you are having this problem or if you have a solution to the problem. Now obviously the easiest solution would be for Google to update all the apps with a fix but possibly the problem could lie with the individual custom roms. Any information that anyone has on these issues would be welcome and needed to get this problem fixed.

EDIT: Here is the old Google Play Music APK to downgrade. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1533816

EDIT: After a little research I found this in the documentation for Android and apparently it's a class that is only found in Jelly Bean which brings me to the question why is it trying to use it on an ICS rom?

http://developer.and...outeButton.html

EDIT: Raeled found out if you remove the res/layout-v16 folder from the apk file the apps no longer force close. The Movies app had an additional res/menu-v16 folder I had to remove. Keep in mind I don't know what side effects this will have on the apps but so far from what I have seen they work fine however I haven't rented any movies. Also because these are modified with an APKTool the signature was broken so you will have to uninstall your older versions to use them and I don't think you will be able to install any updates from the Google Play Store since the signature won't match. Anyways at least a solution until Google can fix the problem or our custom rom developers can find what causes the apps to want to use the Level 16 API.

EDIT: If you're a rom developer you can fix this problem in your rom by applying this change and recompiling from source. Explanations of why you need to do this can be found at the xda thread below.

https://github.com/a...4f6a74d3a7c3831

If your a user and want to use modded apps to fix the problem until your rom developer can get around to fixing it I posted the working APKs here please be aware that if they update you won't be able to update unless you uninstall them.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29390587#post29390587


----------

